# Can't boot into FreeBSD



## Wimsomnia (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi,

I just installed FreeBSD on a HDD together with Linux Mint and Windows 10.
As far as I could see, nothing went wrong.

When I installed Linux "next to" Windows, I used the Windows program EasyBCD
to create the dual boot choice.

Now I tried to make the 3rd choice with the same program. When creating a new
entry, I could choose between Windows, a Linux distro and FreeBSD/PC-BSD.
Of course, I picked that last one and also choose the partition where FreeBSD
is located.

When I boot and make the 3rd choice for FreeBSD, I get the message "Boot error".

What do I have to do to boot into FreeBSD?

Thanks in advance for any reaction!


----------



## puretone (Aug 14, 2018)

Are you booting any (all?) of these operating systems UEFI by any chance? Check EasyBCD documentation for the necessary switches required to boot in BIOS/MBR & UEFI mode. You might not be pointing at the correct boot device when selecting the FreeBSD option. This is particularly problematic when mixing UEFI boot method with others.
Also, do you really *absolutely* need to have all 3 operating systems on the HDD? Note: Windows 10, love it or hate it, does some funky things to an NTFS formatted disk when shutting down / rebooting...this can create accessibility problems for FreeBSD (Linux too?), where the disk is left in an unclean NTFS state. This can cause headaches, unless you like headaches.
You might catch some flack for mentioning "PC-BSD", forum rules state nothing but FreeBSD is dealt with here; or in other words PC-BSD is not supported here & you should ask their respective fora instead; bonus; PC-BSD is now TrueOS, are you using some old version of PC-BSD? 
The simplistic "Boot error" you mention is not enough info. Does this message provide any other info, as in, does it indicate anything at all relating to a FreeBSD/Linux/Windows boot attempt?


----------

